# Questioning reality?



## 128692 (Jan 3, 2019)

I’ve had Derealisation for a few months now and the main reoccurring thought is “is any of this real” and questioning if I’ve already died and this is all happening in my head. Existential questions such as why and how are we here, and just mainly the question of is anything real or am I imagining it all


----------



## Allieee07 (Apr 22, 2019)

I had have similar which never crossed my mind before. I feel tired and my eyes and head are exhausted at the end of the day. Anything that helps you remove them ?


----------



## ev3rything (Aug 23, 2013)

The more you question 'is this real' it's like falling further down a rabbit hole. You have to re-engage your self with reality imo. I would practice 'grounding' techniques that help reorient you to present moment. Hold some ice cubes in your hand, when taking a shower focus on the water hitting your face, smell something nice that you like the scent of. I guess things like that. I've been told it helps to do those kinds of things!


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

same here


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

dont worry I've had exactly the same and still have it sometimes . you will be fine


----------

